# how to get a quick fill tube to canada???



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

i would like to buy a quick fill compound tube thats on au. ebay or on plastering supplys but they cant ship to canada. Any ideas how i can get it here???

http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/compound-tubes/81-quick-fill-flat-box-pump.html


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

korby_17 said:


> i would like to buy a quick fill compound tube thats on au. ebay or on plastering supplys but they cant ship to canada. Any ideas how i can get it here???
> 
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/compound-tubes/81-quick-fill-flat-box-pump.html


You can get them a lot cheaper than that one, just keep an eye on ebay until someone lists one for cheaper and can ship to Canada.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

How much cheaper than 200


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> i would like to buy a quick fill compound tube thats on au. ebay or on plastering supplys but they cant ship to canada. Any ideas how i can get it here???
> 
> http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/~plasteri/compound-tubes/81-quick-fill-flat-box-pump.html



If you want you are welcome to buy it on Ebay and get it sent to me and I can forward it on.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

korby_17 said:


> How much cheaper than 200


I can't remember what I paid last time but I think some were on there for around the $100 mark......I think.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> If you want you are welcome to buy it on Ebay and get it sent to me and I can forward it on.:thumbsup:


 Gaz ur a good man!:yes:
I quite like the trust that goes on in this site:thumbsup:
Best thing is i think is a lot of us have been on here a long time now and u kinda get 2 know what some1 is about(Like or dislike)
But i would say most r pretty honest people not lookin 2 rip ur eyeballs out if they could! There has been alot of free stuff been sent round the world of this site and a bit sold 2!Yea PT i do think there should b a place where we can sell tools on this site as the postage is not that bad if u r getting a good deal:thumbup:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be sweet gazman. Pm me you info and we can make it happen.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Awsome Gazman, You wont regret getting a quickful Korby, Its great, Really great, I use mine now for box filling, Its easier than a pump.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

here I was thinking what a piecea *%#* then it hits me for the one room thing


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

The way I looked at it was I spend $200 and it is faster and way easyer to clean, better on the body but I was not sold until I thought that I pump way more into my boxes than bazooka. The jobs I am taking on now I will use my bazooka every 3 weeks or so. With me not using my bazooka everyday and my boxes way more it's cheaper to spend 200 than replace my TT pump at 400 or whatever it is. And it's faster and cleaner.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> The way I looked at it was I spend $200 and it is faster and way easyer to clean, better on the body but I was not sold until I thought that I pump way more into my boxes than bazooka. The jobs I am taking on now I will use my bazooka every 3 weeks or so. With me not using my bazooka everyday and my boxes way more it's cheaper to spend 200 than replace my TT pump at 400 or whatever it is. And it's faster and cleaner.


Do you already have a compound tube?
I would just make my own quickfill adapter if you did.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Do you already have a compound tube?
> I would just make my own quickfill adapter if you did.


Like the Blueline Mudshark PT? See 
http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-usa-mud-shark-flat-applicator-fa-ct.html
:thumbsup:
Can option it out for many other uses like with the Tapepro see


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

jswain said:


> Like the Blueline Mudshark PT? See
> http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-usa-mud-shark-flat-applicator-fa-ct.html
> :thumbsup:
> Can option it out for many other uses like with the Tapepro see The versatile Compound Applicator Tube - YouTube


hahaha! Why would you say "see"? lol. You already know I saw that video, I see all your videos! lol. Even thumbed it up and left a comment.
Good plug though! :thumbsup: Had to do it. That's more or less what I was getting at.
If you don't already have a compound tube, I would much rather buy that.
Best bang for your buck and you get both. A CP tube and a fill adapter. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well, one sad point to report,,2bjr found the weak spot on the tool

Sorry it took awhile, but you leave him on one job by himself, with one of your newer tools:furious:

I understand why you have the lager screws, one for quick release for cleaning (who does that ??) then to attach your mud shark accessory. But 2bjr managed to catch the screws on something, knocking them off and striping them.

Maybe they should come with 2 types of screws to attach the cone head. The current ones you have, or something with a lower profile. Gives people a option, encase they have a worker like 2bjr working for them


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Geeze if these guys only had to buy there own tools for awhile they might not treat others tools like crap. Maybe we should be able to cut off one of there fingers overtime they break something.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well Blueline certainly named it well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Well Blueline certainly named it well.


You should of put one of those copyright symbols behind your name mudshark. Just think of that new boat you missed out on:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> well, one sad point to report,,2bjr found the weak spot on the tool
> 
> Sorry it took awhile, but you leave him on one job by himself, with one of your newer tools:furious:
> 
> ...


Seriously!? Is that kid retarded? How do you do that?
He must just get mad at you and do this stuff on purpose...I seriously don't see how someone can accidentally do that...
I don't think it's a weak spot in the tool, I think it's a weak spot in Jr's head. :jester:

Just go to Canadian tire and find a screw that's the same thread and size. That will take care of it.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya the only thing is that I don't really want to keep changing heads on the applicator. I was going to make one but I just bought one instead. I guess I could have just bought another tube but it's already done.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Seriously!? Is that kid retarded? How do you do that?
> He must just get mad at you and do this stuff on purpose...I seriously don't see how someone can accidentally do that...
> I don't think it's a weak spot in the tool, I think it's a weak spot in Jr's head. :jester:
> 
> Just go to Canadian tire and find a screw that's the same thread and size. That will take care of it.


retarded, we won't go there:whistling2:, but he is a good little worker though:thumbup:

don't get me wrong, I was pissed, but they do protrude out a bit. Says he was doing back side of a closet leg, and the screw caught.

I like the pump, but if my memory serves me correct, I was not the only one to say the type of screws on the cone part were unnecessary. Not too many guys take apart their cp tubes to clean them. The option to come off easy at the butt end is good enough, the cone not so, unless you wanted to use their mudshark.

I even like the principal of the mudshark too, since sometimes 2bjr and I half to separate to go on different jobs. Cheaper than buying another pump that fills your bazooka, boxes or angle box. maybe they should make something for the zook or angle box, for reason I stated or for emergency purposes...... regular pump breaks or get stolen, etc.....

So just a warning for some guys, they may want to put a lower profile screw on. In the last 2 weeks, there was 28,000 sq ft of angles to pump out, and over a 1000 ln ft of bead to go on. when you go FAST, things can happen:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.walltools.com/blu-sa051.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> http://www.walltools.com/blu-sa051.html


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The screws need to seal - or it can suck air.

:whistling2::yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't go


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a design change.....Instead of screws make it a bayonet type fitting, 2 lugs (or grub screws) on the tube, and 2 "L" shaped slots on the cone, just slip on and twist to change from cone to mudshark, it should still seal ok.....that will be one free 12" Tapepro box please, because I like the idea of the wheels inside the blade edge  
Edit - Dang, I just realized the cone fits inside the tube and not the outside like the quickfill tube, so scrub that last idea because I opened my mouth before my brain was ready.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> well, one sad point to report,,2bjr found the weak spot on the tool
> 
> Sorry it took awhile, but you leave him on one job by himself, with one of your newer tools:furious:
> 
> ...


 if you only could see my mud tube i made last year


----------

